

Pixlserv v0.3 (Go server for on-the-fly processing and serving of images) - ReshNesh
http://reshnesh.github.io/pixlserv

======
ReshNesh
Hi, I've just released a new version of pixlserv
([http://reshnesh.github.io/pixlserv](http://reshnesh.github.io/pixlserv))
which I am making as my final year university project.

I would be very grateful if you could have a brief look at the project and
fill in a quick survey: [https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1BnkzF-
KtW505FLjdVgfJ_ohAe8q...](https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1BnkzF-
KtW505FLjdVgfJ_ohAe8qxXWDPkmZ7_m3158I/viewform)

Many thanks

